# Dalmation Questions



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I have two dalmation mollies. The female eats and explores the tank and eats algae all the time. The male will eat every 2 days(so far) and stays at the bottom. Is this normal? He also swims away when other fish including the female comes near him.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

When did you get them? Maybe hes just shy. If you recently got them, than its normal. My new fish are sometimes like that..


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I just got him not too long ago. I think it was 2 weeks. Is there anything I could do to make him less shy, or do I have to just wait?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would think since its been 2 weeks now he should have already been over the new tank shyness by now......


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you think I should separate him, in case he's sick?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Id leave him less you see signs...


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

The male died  I found him upside down on the bottom of the tank and really thin. No discoloration, when I netted him he was not stiff. Is this something I should worry about? Is this any sign of internal parasites?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

P.senegalus said:


> The male died  I found him upside down on the bottom of the tank and really thin. No discoloration, when I netted him he was not stiff. Is this something I should worry about? Is this any sign of internal parasites?


This has happened to me before. NO signs of anything wrong. I had no idea! Someone told me it was a fluke...and that males aren't that hardy anymore...So could have been that? Cuz if he was just hiding i dunno what. Maybe stress. Probably not a disease or anything. But i suggest just in case to do a water change.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, i'll do a water change. So far everyone else in the tank is fine. I'm a little afraid to get another one, I don't want it to die.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

yeah, I hate how fish die.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

P.senegalus said:


> Ok, i'll do a water change. So far everyone else in the tank is fine. I'm a little afraid to get another one, I don't want it to die.


Mollies are really sensitive. i got a female and a male and the water shocked my male, so he died a day later.  Females is great though.


----------

